# The document may be read only or encrypted



## javier1405

I use Acronis True Image Home 10 in XP Media Center to back up my files.
I back up my whole disc and Before I restored files and I did not have any problem but today I restored different (3) excel files but I can not open them. I get the message: "Excel cannot access example.xls The document may be read only or encrypted" (The same message for each file when I try to open them from Excel or from the Explorer or directly making double click on the file)
I did several things to open read-only files but it did not work.
I tried all what I know but they are lock
I think that they are encrypted.
Thanks in advance for your help
Regards


----------



## mafiace

Yeah...have the same problem. Have been working to solve this for 2 days and cannot find a solution. I usually manage to solve all my computer problems and this is one i can't get past.

I did try to log off and log in with a different accessible user name, and the files would then be accessible again. So obviously, it's a permission issue. May need to get the administrator to sort this one out since it is office PC.


----------



## javier1405

As I said before I got this problem when I was trying to restore my backup Excel files trough Acronis True Image Home 10 (software) and I got that message: "Excel cannot access example.xls The document may be read only or encrypted"
Well, during the process to restore the files the software (Acronis) asks if you want to restore to different location then I said yes and I choose the Desktop (different from My Documents which was the original location) and then Acronis restored in the Desktop inside a new folder named C and inside was (of course) the restored file and I could opened it without any problem.
Try it maybe it will work for you


----------



## mafiace

The thing is I have not installed or used any disk management software like Acronis or similar, or anything else for that matter.

The PC was fine the day I left it, and upon coming back from a 5-day holiday, the problem surfaced.

It is now rectified, but along the way, I ruled out a few things. First, it wasn't permission related, despite the messages that appeared suggesting it. I had administrator rights, and even tried switching to Power User as an experiment, and the documents failed to open in both profiles.

Secondly, it couldn't have been locked for editing due to another user on the network accessing this file despite the messages that appeared suggesting this. I am very sure no one in my network was accessing this, and even restarted the computer with the network cable unplugged. Document still could not be opened.

Thirdly, it may or may not have been virus-related. I ran an anti-virus program, detected one, successfully removed it, but documents still failed to open. It couldn't be virus-related as well because i tried logging off and logging back in with a different username, and this time, the documents could be opened. Since either usernames accessed the same partitions of the hard disk, the damage couldn't have been done by the virus.

Short of formatting and reinstalling, i decided to delete my username/profile, and created a new one. Actually it was more of deleting and recreating it, since i reverted to the same username. All problems were solved after that. Most things remained the same, except for the items you have on the Desktop Screen (such as icons, wallpapers etc). If anyone is planning on going down this route, be sure to back up your inbox and archive AND address book (if you're using Microsoft Outlook), and to back up your My Documents folder as well.

Restore them to their original folders once you've recreated your username/profile.


----------



## SuperInggo

This should solve all your problems.
http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=308421

don't forget to say thanks


----------



## dearnold

Well, I'll say Thanks!! ray:
I've had this problem in the last few days with files that were synched using Windows Live Sync -- which usually works flawlessly. Something got twisted up with a few files in one folder and I've spent several hours trying to repair the file itself and repair Excel, etc.
One more trip to Google and I found this.........problem solved!!


----------

